# Can I leave this orange "patina" on my knife or does it need to be cleaned away?



## RubbishCook (Sep 5, 2016)

I have one carbon knife that seems to have an orange patina in spots. Is this something that needs to be removed to properly maintain the knife? It isn't pitted that I can see.


----------



## chefpaulm (Sep 5, 2016)

Rubbishcook
Keep an eye on it! It may be nothing or it may be the start of a rust spot..tough to tell!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 5, 2016)

Unless you want to keep the blade road finish as it is .. why not thin the knife a bit next time you sharpen?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 5, 2016)

Have something similar on Kato cladding.





My plan is to just keep using unless I start to detect pitting. Interestingly, I've had some blue painters tape cause pitting (brown-red spots that are rough, not this brighter orange) in small spots. Probably in part to the fact I let it sit on for several months


----------



## daveb (Sep 5, 2016)

I would take the orange off with a rust eraser, leave the rest of the patina alone. Then find a piece of cow.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Sep 6, 2016)

You could rub a piece of cloth with sharpening stone powder on it. Depending on the stone powder, it could take off the orange color but not part of the patina.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like Texas.


----------



## bennyprofane (Sep 10, 2016)

I was recommended baking soda slurry (baking soda mixed with a little water) and a cork to rub it in another thread and find that it works great and doesn't scratch the blade.


----------

